# أسئلــــــــــة ذكــــــاء ...



## ABOTARBO (12 أغسطس 2010)

*




*
*أسئلــــــــــة ذكــــــاء ...*

*" إن كانت تسلية ما للمحبة" (فى 2: 1).*

*تحت إشراف تاسونى **Dona Nabil*


*



*
*وهى عبارة عن أسئلة ذكاء صغيرة ...*
* اللى يعرف الإجابة يشارك بيها بس رجاء محبة*
*من فضلكم تكون إجابة كل عضو على كل الأسئلة*
* فى مشاركة واحدة فقط...*
*لو لقينا إجاباتكم سريعة هنّزل أسئلة أصعب...*






*
نبتدى أول مجموعة من الأسئلة
*
*أسئلة ذكاء صغيرة....!!!*


*1- كم نصف فى نصف النصف؟*
*2 - فى أى وقت تدخل الأغنام حظائرها؟*
*3 - أيهما أكبر : قرون الجمل أم قرون المعاز؟*
*4 - متى يكون حاصل ضرب 3x4=7*
*5 - كيف يمكنك الأحتفاظ بالماء على مصفاة فقط؟*
*6 - متى يطير الإنسان بدون أن يرتفع عن الأرض؟*
*8 - أيهما أكثر ثقلآ : طن البطاطس أم طن بصل؟*
*9 - متى يكون الإنسان فى الحجرة بدون أن تكون رأسه معه؟*
*10- ما هى الطريقة الوحيدة لسحب سجادة يقف عليها فيل ضخم؟*


*فى إنتظار إجاباتكم....*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 أغسطس 2010)

*أحم ..
أنا عارفة طبعا 30:
بس هسيب فرصة للبعدى 
هههههه
لالالا دى أمتحانات الكلية اسهل بكتييييير:hlp:
طيب مفيش اى وسيلة مساعدة :t9:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 أغسطس 2010)

*1- كم نصف فى نصف النصف؟*
*اتنين​​**2 - فى أى وقت تدخل الأغنام حظائرها؟*
*لما تبقي عايزة تنام​​**3 - أيهما أكبر : قرون الجمل أم قرون المعاز؟*
*الجمل مش ليه قرون​ ​**4 - متى يكون حاصل ضرب 3x4=7*
*يكون دة الناتج لو طرحنا 12 -5​​*
*5 - كيف يمكنك الأحتفاظ بالماء على مصفاة فقط؟*
*إذا كان متجمدا​​**6 - متى يطير الإنسان بدون أن يرتفع عن الأرض؟*
*فى الحلم​​**8 - أيهما أكثر ثقلآ : طن البطاطس أم طن بصل؟*
*9 - متى يكون الإنسان فى الحجرة بدون أن تكون رأسه معه؟*
*10- ما هى الطريقة الوحيدة لسحب سجادة يقف عليها فيل ضخم؟*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (12 أغسطس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *1- كم نصف فى نصف النصف؟*
> ​




*نصف واحد .*



abotarbo قال:


> *2 - فى أى وقت تدخل الأغنام حظائرها؟*



*عندما يدخلها صاحبها الي الحظيرة*



abotarbo قال:


> *3 - أيهما أكبر : قرون الجمل أم قرون المعاز؟*



*وهل للجمل قرون ؟!!*



abotarbo قال:


> *4 - متى يكون حاصل ضرب 3x4=7*



*عندما نطرح 5 من الناتج .*



abotarbo قال:


> * 5- كيف يمكنك الأحتفاظ بالماء على مصفاة فقط؟*



*بوضع الماء على هيئة قطعة من الثلج .*



abotarbo قال:


> *6 - متى يطير الإنسان بدون أن يرتفع عن الأرض؟*



*عندما يتخيل انه يطير .
أو
في حلمه .*



abotarbo قال:


> *8 - أيهما أكثر ثقلآ : طن البطاطس أم طن بصل؟*


*
نفس الثقل
كلاهما طنا .*



abotarbo قال:


> *9 - متى يكون الإنسان فى الحجرة بدون أن تكون رأسه معه؟*



*عندما يخرج رأسه خارج النافذه
أو
عندما يفكر في شيئ " واخد راسه منه " !!*



abotarbo قال:


> *10- ما هى الطريقة الوحيدة لسحب سجادة يقف عليها فيل ضخم؟*


*هي الطريقة الوحيدة لسحب سجادة يقف عليها فيل ضخم !*
​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (12 أغسطس 2010)

*نبتدى أول مجموعة من الأسئلة*​ 
*أسئلة ذكاء صغيرة....!!!*​ 

*1- كم نصف فى نصف النصف؟*
ولا نصف
*2 - فى أى وقت تدخل الأغنام حظائرها؟*
*لما الشمس تغيب*
*3 - أيهما أكبر : قرون الجمل أم قرون المعاز؟*
*الجمل ليس لة قرون*
*4 - متى يكون حاصل ضرب 3x4=7*
*لما نطرح من الناتج 5*
*5 - كيف يمكنك الأحتفاظ بالماء على مصفاة فقط؟*
*عندما يكون متجمدا*
*6 - متى يطير الإنسان بدون أن يرتفع عن الأرض؟*
*لما يطير من الفرحة*
*8 - أيهما أكثر ثقلآ : طن البطاطس أم طن بصل؟*
*الاثنين متساويين*
*9 - متى يكون الإنسان فى الحجرة بدون أن تكون رأسه معه؟*
*لما يكون سرحان فى حاجة*
*10- ما هى الطريقة الوحيدة لسحب سجادة يقف عليها فيل ضخم؟*​ 
نضع طعام للفيل تحت السجادة  يقوم هو اللة يحركها هههههههه

ميرسى على الأسئلة اللى دايما بتحسسنا بنعمة الغباء قصدى اللى دايما بتحسسنا بنعمة الذكاء ههههههه:heat:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 أغسطس 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *نصف واحد .*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*5eyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaana
ana afta7 sherket tasder ghaba2
wenta hna tghaweb 3la as2ela dakeya
omal hasadr ana ly men
 ?????
rebena ybarek zehnak*


----------



## tasoni queena (12 أغسطس 2010)

*1- كم نصف فى نصف النصف؟*

*اتنين*​
*2 - فى أى وقت تدخل الأغنام حظائرها؟*

*لما تكون عايزة تاكل او تنام*​
*3 - أيهما أكبر : قرون الجمل أم قرون المعاز؟*

*الجمل ملوش قرون*​
*4 - متى يكون حاصل ضرب 3x4=7*

*لما تتقلب علامة الضرب فتبقى جمع*​
*5 - كيف يمكنك الأحتفاظ بالماء على مصفاة فقط؟*

*لما تكون مجمدة ( ثلج )*​
*6 - متى يطير الإنسان بدون أن يرتفع عن الأرض؟*

*يطير من الفرحة*​
*8 - أيهما أكثر ثقلآ : طن البطاطس أم طن بصل؟*

*الاتنين متساويين*​
*9 - متى يكون الإنسان فى الحجرة بدون أن تكون رأسه معه؟*

*لما يكون بيفكر او سرحان*​
*10- ما هى الطريقة الوحيدة لسحب سجادة يقف عليها فيل ضخم؟*

*نقوله بص العصفورة هههههههه*

*او نجيب فيلة تقف بعيد شوية وتعاكسه هههههههه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أغسطس 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *أحم ..
> أنا عارفة طبعا 30:
> بس هسيب فرصة للبعدى
> هههههه
> ...


هههههههههه.... لا مفيش وسيلة مساعدة
أشكرك تاسونى للمشاركة الطيبة واستعدى للمجموعة التانية من الأسئلة.


----------



## tasoni queena (12 أغسطس 2010)

يللا عايزين الاسئلة التانية

وعايزين اجابات الاسئلة الاولانية ههههههههه

شكرا ابو تربو


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *1- كم نصف فى نصف النصف؟*
> *اتنين​​*
> *2 - فى أى وقت تدخل الأغنام حظائرها؟*
> *لما تبقي عايزة تنام​​*
> ...


أشكرك استاذى لمشاركة حضرتك
فى بعض من الاسئلة اجابتها صح...
انتظروا اجابة المجموعة الاولى واسئلة المجموعة التانية.


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أغسطس 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *نصف واحد .*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


تمام....فى مجموعة كبيرة اجابتها صحيحة.
أشكرك لمشاركة حضرتك
وإنتظروا اجابة المجموعة الاولى واسئلة المجموعة التانية.


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أغسطس 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> *نبتدى أول مجموعة من الأسئلة*​
> *أسئلة ذكاء صغيرة....!!!*​
> 
> *1- كم نصف فى نصف النصف؟*
> ...


بردو فى بعض الاسئلة صحيحة...
أشكرك للمشاركة الطيبة.
وانتظروا اجابة المجموعة الاولى واسئلة المجموعة التانية.


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أغسطس 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> *5eyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaana
> ana afta7 sherket tasder ghaba2
> wenta hna tghaweb 3la as2ela dakeya
> omal hasadr ana ly men
> ...


أشكرك للمرور 
ومنتظرين مشاركاتكم...


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *1- كم نصف فى نصف النصف؟*
> 
> *اتنين*​
> *2 - فى أى وقت تدخل الأغنام حظائرها؟*
> ...


هههههه...اخر اجابة سؤال ضحكتنى كتير تاسونى...
بردو معظم الأجابة صحيحة ..
انتظروا اجابة المجموعة الاولى واسئلة المجموعة التانية.


----------



## happy angel (13 أغسطس 2010)

1- كم نصف فى نصف النصف؟​*
واحد*​
2 - فى أى وقت تدخل الأغنام حظائرها؟​
*لما تبقي عايزة تنام*​
3 - أيهما أكبر : قرون الجمل أم قرون المعاز؟​
*طبعا الجمل ماليش قرون*​
4 - متى يكون حاصل ضرب 3x4=7​
*لما نطرح من الناتج 5*​

5 - كيف يمكنك الأحتفاظ بالماء على مصفاة فقط؟​
*إذا كان متجمدا*​
6 - متى يطير الإنسان بدون أن يرتفع عن الأرض؟​
*فى الحلم طبعا*​
8 - أيهما أكثر ثقلآ : طن البطاطس أم طن بصل؟​
*الاثنين متساويين*​

9 - متى يكون الإنسان فى الحجرة بدون أن تكون رأسه معه؟​
*لما يكون سرحان*​
10- ما هى الطريقة الوحيدة لسحب سجادة يقف عليها فيل ضخم؟​
*نضع الطعام بعيدا عن السجاده بذلك يذهب الفيل لياكل نسحب السجاده *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أغسطس 2010)

happy angel قال:


> 1- كم نصف فى نصف النصف؟
> *
> واحد*​
> 
> ...


آخر إجابة حلوة وذكية جدآآآآآآآآآآآآ
أشكرك يا أمى لمشاركة حضرتك...
انتظروا اجابة المجموعة الاولى واسئلة المجموعة التانية.


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أغسطس 2010)

*إجـــــــــــــابة المجموعة الأولى....





_ نصفين.
_ وقتما كان خارجها.
 - ليس للجمل قرون.
 - لا يمكن أبداً.
 - عندما يتجمد.
 - عندما يطير من الفرح.
- الوزن واحد.
- عندما تكون رأسه خارج الشباك.
- الأنتظار حتى يتحرك منها.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أغسطس 2010)

*إنتظروا المجموعة الثانية من الأسئلة...




*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أغسطس 2010)

*المجموعة الثانية من الأسئلة...*
*



*
*1- ما الذى يوصلك من القاهرة لأسوان دون أن يتحرك؟*

*2 - أى شئ تجده فى المنام , وإذا قلبته*
*صار فى الطعام؟*

*3- حاجة بيضاء توزع الناس وحاجة سوداء تلم الناس؟*

*4 - جلده من عند الجزار, وخشبه ومسماره م النجار, ضربته بإيدى طار؟*

*5 - أى شئ تجده أثقل من  الحديد, وأحلى من العسل, وألذ من الطعام؟*

*6 - ما الذى يوصلك من القاهرة لأسوان دون أن يتحرك ؟*
*7 - مَنْ هو الذى لا يغضب عندما تخرج له لسانك؟*
*8- لا تعرفه مع أنه موجود أمامك باستمرار؟*

*9 - فى روما يوجد تمثال فى أحد الميادين , إذا  سمع صوت أجراس الكنيسة . فإنه يدخل إليها, فكيف تفسر ذلك؟*

*10 -  دخل طفل حجرة فيها 4 جدران , وكان يوجد على كل جدار صورتان معلقتان,
 ولكن الطفل عدها فوجدها 7 صور فما السبب؟


*​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (15 سبتمبر 2010)

​*1- ما الذى يوصلك من القاهرة لأسوان دون أن يتحرك؟*
* خيالى*
*2 - أى شئ تجده فى المنام , وإذا قلبته*
*صار فى الطعام؟*
* الحلم*
*3- حاجة بيضاء توزع الناس وحاجة سوداء تلم الناس؟*
*النهار والليل *
*4 - جلده من عند الجزار, وخشبه ومسماره م النجار, ضربته بإيدى طار؟*
*مش عارفة :scenic:*
*5 - أى شئ تجده أثقل من الحديد, وأحلى من العسل, وألذ من الطعام؟*
* الحب:spor24:*
*6 - ما الذى يوصلك من القاهرة لأسوان دون أن يتحرك ؟*
*قلت خيالى*
*7 - مَنْ هو الذى لا يغضب عندما تخرج له لسانك؟*
*الترمومتر*
*8- لا تعرفه مع أنه موجود أمامك باستمرار؟*
* المستقبل*
*9 - فى روما يوجد تمثال فى أحد الميادين , إذا سمع صوت أجراس الكنيسة . فإنه يدخل إليها, فكيف تفسر ذلك؟*
*تمثال السيد المسيح*​ 
*10 - دخل طفل حجرة فيها 4 جدران , وكان يوجد على كل جدار صورتان معلقتان,*
*ولكن الطفل عدها فوجدها 7 صور فما السبب؟*​ 
​*واحدة بتاعتة محسبهاش*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*1- ما الذى يوصلك من القاهرة لأسوان دون أن يتحرك؟*

*الطريق او الشارع


2 - أى شئ تجده فى المنام , وإذا قلبته*
*صار فى الطعام؟*
 حلم - ملح
*3- حاجة بيضاء توزع الناس وحاجة سوداء تلم الناس؟*

*النهار والليل*


*4 - جلده من عند الجزار, وخشبه ومسماره م النجار, ضربته بإيدى طار؟*

الطار
*5 - أى شئ تجده أثقل من الحديد, وأحلى من العسل, وألذ من الطعام؟*

*6 - ما الذى يوصلك من القاهرة لأسوان دون أن يتحرك ؟*

*مكرر ههههههههههه*

*7 - مَنْ هو الذى لا يغضب عندما تخرج له لسانك؟*

*الكلب او دكتور حنجرة*

*8- لا تعرفه مع أنه موجود أمامك باستمرار؟*

*9 - فى روما يوجد تمثال فى أحد الميادين , إذا سمع صوت أجراس الكنيسة . فإنه يدخل إليها, فكيف تفسر ذلك؟*

*10 - دخل طفل حجرة فيها 4 جدران , وكان يوجد على كل جدار صورتان معلقتان,
ولكن الطفل عدها فوجدها 7 صور فما السبب؟*

*الصورة الثامنة وراه معدهاش



*​*
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*ياربى دة أنا نسيت الموضوع دة....
هتخلونى أدور على الأجابة....
إنتظروا إجابتهم
واذكرونى فى صلواتكم...
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *1- ما الذى يوصلك من القاهرة لأسوان دون أن يتحرك؟*
> 
> *الطريق او الشارع
> 
> ...



*
غشتيهم منين يابت يا كوينا*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 سبتمبر 2010)

> *غشتيهم منين يابت يا كوينا*




من ام حسين ههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> من ام حسين ههههههه​




*طب سلميلي عليها*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 سبتمبر 2010)

> *طب سلميلي عليها*




​يـوصل​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*جاوبت*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 سبتمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *جاوبت*


فى جزء تانى يا تاسونى Roka_Jesus
حاولى تجاوبيه وانتظروا الاجابة.


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *المجموعة الثانية من الأسئلة...*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*جاوبت*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> فى جزء تانى يا تاسونى roka_jesus
> حاولى تجاوبيه وانتظروا الاجابة.


*رديت استاذي*​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*1- كم نصف فى نصف النصف؟
-2
* *2 - فى أى وقت تدخل الأغنام حظائرها؟*
- فى كل وقت هى فى الحظيرة
*3 - أيهما أكبر : قرون الجمل أم قرون المعاز؟*
- الجمل ما عندوش قرون أصلا 
*4 - متى يكون حاصل ضرب
مش ممكن طبعا 3*4=7 إلا إذا إتحولت إلى 3+4=7 3x4=7*
*5- كيف يمكنك الأحتفاظ بالماء على مصفاة فقط؟*
-لما تكون مسدودة
*6 - متى يطير الإنسان بدون أن يرتفع عن الأرض؟*
لما الأرض تنزل من تحته ( بستهبل)
*8 - أيهما أكثر ثقلآ : طن البطاطس أم طن بصل؟*
- الإتنين أد بعض
*9 - متى يكون الإنسان فى الحجرة بدون أن تكون رأسه معه؟*
- لما يبص من الشباك
*10- ما هى الطريقة الوحيدة لسحب سجادة يقف عليها فيل ضخم؟*
- أوسع الفيل من عليها ( بستهبل برضه)


*فى إنتظار إجاباتكم....*
أدينى جاوبت بإستهبال هههههههههه
شكرا كتييير ع الأسئلة 
​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (16 سبتمبر 2010)

على فكرة انا مغشتش المجموعة الأولى بس جيت متأخرة شوية

*
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*1- كم نصف فى نصف النصف؟*
*ااتنين*
*2 - فى أى وقت تدخل الأغنام حظائرها؟*
*الضهر*
*3 - أيهما أكبر : قرون الجمل أم قرون المعاز؟
الجمل مالوش قرون فأكيد المعاز اكبر
* *4 - متى يكون حاصل ضرب 3x4=7*
*الناتج-5
5 - كيف يمكنك الأحتفاظ بالماء على مصفاة فقط؟
لما تكون عباره عن تلج

* *6 - متى يطير الإنسان بدون أن يرتفع عن الأرض؟*
*يطير من الفرحه*
*8 - أيهما أكثر ثقلآ : طن البطاطس أم طن بصل؟*
*طن البطاطس*
*9 - متى يكون الإنسان فى الحجرة بدون أن تكون رأسه معه؟

* *10- ما هى الطريقة الوحيدة لسحب سجادة يقف عليها فيل ضخم؟
نجيبله اكل ونحطه بعيد عم السجاده دا لو كان جعان
اما لو كان مش جعان نصببببر لحد ما يمشى بمذاجه

شكرا للاسئله

*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*ع فكره يا ابوتربو
اغلب اجابات الاسئله دي كلها
موجوده علي النت في منتديات تانيه​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ع فكره يا ابوتربو
> اغلب اجابات الاسئله دي كلها
> موجوده علي النت في منتديات تانيه​*


بجد؟؟؟
دة انا فكرت انها جديدة...
على العموم انا مش ناقلها من منتديات.


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> بجد؟؟؟
> دة انا فكرت انها جديدة...
> على العموم انا مش ناقلها من منتديات.



*اغلب الاسئله موجوده هي واجابتها
وموجوده كتير في المنتديات
لو عملت بحث هتلاقي كتير*​


----------



## يوسف عطية (10 أغسطس 2011)

جميله جداااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

